# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Çështja e varrezave greke në Shqipëri

## Hyllien

Meimarakis duhej të ishte në Shqipëri më 9-10 maj


Ministri grek i mbrojtjes anullon vizitën në Tiranë


Su zhbllokua çështja e varrezave 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aleksandër Marku 

Selanik

Pas krizës me pesë kinezët e ardhur nga Guntanamo, një tjetër incident diplomatik përfshin Tiranën zyrtare. Ministri grek i Mbrojtjes Vangjelis Meimarakis ka njoftuar se nuk do të vijë në Shqipëri në 9-10 maj. Anullimi i vizitës së tij zyrtare ka ardhur, sipas vetë Ministrit grek, për shkak se autoritetet shqiptare nuk kanë zgjidhur çeshtjen e varrezave të ushtarëve grekë të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, mësohet ti ketë deklaruar ministri të përditshmes greke Adhezmestos tipos më 8 maj. Dhe duke qenë i pakënaqur me keto zhvillime, ai ka  deklaruar se nuk është i predispozuar të përfaqësojë qeverinë greke në një udhëtim që si qëllim do të kete fillimin dhe zbatimin e programeve ndihmëse ndaj Shqipërisë ,pa pasur asnjë perfitim të tillë për vetë shtetin grek.
Problemi i varrezave të ushtarëve grekë në Shqipëri, është i vjetër dhe i njohur për dy anët e kufirit. Gjatë qeverisjes socialiste ka pasur mjaft bisedime mes palëve për zgjidhjen e kësaj ceshtjeje. Në tetor 2004, presidenti i atëhershëm grek Stefanopulos ka vizituar disa varreza ushtarësh grekë në Bularat dhe Këlcyrë dhe të njëjtën gjë kishte planifikuar ta bënte edhe presidenti Papulias gjatë vizitës së dështuar në Sarandë disa muaj më parë. Shumëkush kujton sesi presidenti grek anulloi vajtjen në qytetin bregdetar pasi mësoi se në dyert e hotelit ku do të zhvillohej takimi me Moisiun, po zhvillohej një manifestim paqësor i camëve që kërkonin pronat e tyre në Greqi. 
Sipas burimeve të medias greke, llogaritet që të jenë rreth 8000 ushtarët e vrarë në luftën italo-grekë. Ky kontigjent të vrarësh dhe sidomos mënyra e sistemimit të tyre përbëjnë një ceshtje të hapur diskutimi mes dy vendeve. Kjo vjen pasi trajtimi i tyre si dëshmorë shfrytëzohet nga qarqe të caktuara në Greqi për të nxitur politikën e Vorio Epirit, e cila tradicionalisht e ka konsideruar Jugun e Shqipërisë si tokë greke. 
Mosardhja e ministrit Meimarakis në Shqipëri, e lidhur në mënyrë të hapur me problemin e ushtarëve grekë, shënon një gjest të ashpër refuzimi të Athinës zyrtare ndaj fqinjit verior, që pritet të përkëqësojë marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke vetëm pak muaj pas dështimit të takimit Moisiu-Papulias. Megjithatë, deri më sot qeveria Berisha ka ndjekur një linjë të butë ndaj fqinjit jugor. Është për tu shënuar fakti se kryeministri shqiptar gjatë takimit me homologun grek Karamanlis në fund të vitit 2005, ka premtuar se ceshtja e varrezave të ushtarëve grekë do të zgjidhet shpejt. Gjithashtu, duhet nënvizuar se zoti Berisha, vizitën e parë në rajon pas marrjes së detyrës, e ka zhvilluar pikërisht në Greqi.

----------


## karaburuni

Këta ushtarë  grekë kanë humbur jetën gjatë konfliktit italo-grek dhe nuk kanë të bëjnë me Shqipërinë. Shqipëria në atë kohë ka qenë e pushtuar nga Italia fashiste, pra ka qenë një vend i okupuar dhe në këtë mes u gjend si shesh beteje.
Zakonisht eshtrat e ushtarëve të rënë në një vend tjetër kthehen në vendin e tyre. Nuk e kuptoj cfare problemi ka ketu, Greqia duhet te merrte eshtrat e tyre dhe t'i vendoste ne Greqi.
Do te ishte e pakuptimte qe Greqia te kerkonte t'i linte ne Shqiperi, sepse nuk ka asnjë arësye.

----------


## PLAZHISTI

Se cfar jane ketra ushtar deshmor apo dizertor e dine greket vet nuk na duhet , por sa her qe  EUROPA NDERMER MASA NDIMSE PER SHQIPERIN  RACISTET GREK DO TE NXJERRIN DICKA KUNDER NESH e kjo kuptohet se ato nuk duan qe ne te behemi mir se duan te jemi te varur prej ture  por harrojn se se ngo shitesit shqiptar marrinkushedi se sa mijra ERO nga tregtia e tyre ............

Per mendimin tim kjo teme nga ana e QEVERIS TON nukeshte per tu diskutuar e te behet CESHTJE E RENDSISHME  eshtrat e tyre te shkojn ne vendin e tyre ne fund te fundit problemet ne i kemi me te gjallet ,tani na dalin e te vdekurit.

QEVERIA JONE me politikanet e zgjuar qe kemi nuk duhet ta bejne ceshtje fare tu japin leje ti marrin,  MOS TE MENDOJ NDONJERI QE JAM GERK SE DO TE GABOJE............E AS VORIO........IIII....PPII....RRRR

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Këta ushtarë grekë kanë humbur jetën gjatë konfliktit italo-grek dhe nuk kanë të bëjnë me Shqipërinë. Shqipëria në atë kohë ka qenë e pushtuar nga Italia fashiste, pra ka qenë një vend i okupuar dhe në këtë mes u gjend si shesh beteje.
> Zakonisht eshtrat e ushtarëve të rënë në një vend tjetër kthehen në vendin e tyre. *Nuk e kuptoj cfare problemi ka ketu, Greqia duhet te merrte eshtrat e tyre dhe t'i vendoste ne Greqi.
> Do te ishte e pakuptimte qe Greqia te kerkonte t'i linte ne Shqiperi, sepse nuk ka asnjë arësye*.


Logjika e shendoshe te thote qe nuk duhet te kete ndonje problem or karaburun, por e keqja eshte se Greqia ate pjese te Shqiperise, ku jane eshtrat e te vrareve, e konsideron si toke te sajen, prandaj edhe nuk don ti levize eshtrat qe aty. Por e keqja edhe me e madhe eshte se me qendrimin e greqerve jane dakord  albanofonet bizantine .....

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Këta ushtarë  grekë kanë humbur jetën gjatë konfliktit italo-grek dhe nuk kanë të bëjnë me Shqipërinë. Shqipëria në atë kohë ka qenë e pushtuar nga Italia fashiste, pra ka qenë një vend i okupuar dhe në këtë mes u gjend si shesh beteje.
> Zakonisht eshtrat e ushtarëve të rënë në një vend tjetër kthehen në vendin e tyre. Nuk e kuptoj cfare problemi ka ketu, Greqia duhet te merrte eshtrat e tyre dhe t'i vendoste ne Greqi.
> Do te ishte e pakuptimte qe Greqia te kerkonte t'i linte ne Shqiperi, sepse nuk ka asnjë arësye.


Problemi eshte me i nderlikuar, keta pasi kryen kundrasulm ndaj Italianeve morren shume qytete shqiptare perfshi Gjirokastren, Permetin, Saranden, Delvinen, Himaren dhe Korcen... deshira e tyre ishte te dalin ne Vlore. Pasi i morren keto toka ata i futen ato brenda dites nen administrim grek te Athines -per nje periudhe pothuajse njevjecare- (me emrin "provinca e Epirit te Veriut"... sic kishin bere pas luftrave ballkanike) nderkohe qe si "clirues" apo respektues te drejtesise nderkombetare i takonte qe te lajmeronin mbretin Zog per administrimin e ketyre tokave (te vetmit person ne ate kohe qe gezonte kete te drejte ligjore)!

Megjithate shumica e te reneve ishin para se Greket te merrnin keto qytete, pra me pak fjale ishin heronje te Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Dhe si te tille besoj se iu takon varreza ne Shqiperi! 

Nga andej e tutje mire do ishte te mos na i mesojne historine mbrapsht! Pra t'ju japim varrezen por mos na fikin edhe historine (se nuk do ishte marreveshje normale kjo)!

flm

----------


## Antimafia

Normalisht eshtrat e ushtareve te vrare dhe te varrosur ne toke te huaj, qendrojne aty ku jane varrosur.

Me sa di une, bota kristiane nuk ja u prish qetesine e fundit te vdekurve.

Varrezat e trupave aleate te rene ne luften e I dhe te II boterore, ato te trupave gjermane etj. etj. ndodhen te shperndara ne France, Belgjike,Gjermani,  Ballkan, Europe Lindore etj.

Ish-Kancelari gjerman Schröder, megjithese e gjeti mbas 60 vjetesh varrin e babait, diku ne nje fshat te Rumanise, nuk ja prishi qetesine e fundit, por e la te prehet i qete aty ku prehej prej 60 vjetesh.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Greket kane te drejte qe duan te rrespektojne deshmoret e tyre.

Sipas Fatmir Mediut vonesa per rregullimin e ketyre varreve ka vetem arsye teknike.  

----------------------------------------------------------

Media e kuqalasheve cdo te teshtitur te qeverise, e paraqet si bronkoplomoni,
cdo te kollitur si TBC apo cdo te qeshur si skicofreni.
 :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Hyllien

Gryka e Këlcyrës, aty ku është ndërtuar varreza-mauzeleum 

Në manastirin që pret eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë


Çndodh në vendin që ndezi tensionin Tiranë-Athinë



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Nga i dërguari ynë në Këlcyrë Artan Hoxha a.hoxha@gazetashqiptare.com

Sapo kalojmë urën e bukur me hark të Dragotit në tërheq vëmendjen një kryq prej metali, afro dy metra i lartë, që qëndron në mesin e një are e cila ka vite të tëra pa u mbjellë. Kryqi ndodhet në të djathtë të rrugës Dragot-Përmet, pikërisht sapo hyn në kanionin e madh të Këlcyrës, në vendin që mban një emër të çuditshëm, Sajmol. Rrotull tij dallohen disa gropa drejtkëndëshe që nuk kanë shumë kohë që janë hapur. “Ja këtu kanë qenë të varrosur trupat e 36 ushtarëve grekë të vrarë në betejën e malit të Golikut në vitin 1941”, na thotë Demir Zeka, mësues i historisë në shkollën 9-vjeçare të Dragotit. Parcela e vogël në të djathtë të rrjedhës së Vjosës ka marrë frymë lirisht pas largimit të eshtrave të ushtarëve të fundit që kishin mbetur aty qysh nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore. Për më shumë se një gjysmë shekulli kjo parcelë ka shërbyer si varrezë e mbi 2000 ushtarëve të vrarë në shpatet e Golikut gjatë luftës Italo-Greke. 

Varreza
“Eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë do t’i vendosin në manastirin e ri që sapo është ndërtuar në thellësi të Grykës së Këlcyrës. Varret e tyre nuk kanë patur emra, por pleqtë mbajnë mend se i kanë vendosur aty ushtarët italianë të batalionit “Lupi di Toskana”(Ujqërit e Toskanës) bashkë me 2000 shokët e tyre të vrarë në betejën e përgjakshme të Golikut”, thotë mësuesi 59 vjeçar nga Dragoti. Pavarsisht se kanë qenë armiq, ushtarët italianë i kanë varrosur trupat e ushtarëve grekë me rregull në qëndër të varrezës së tyre, në mënyrë që ata të mos mbeteshin rrëpirave të Malit të Golikut. Demiri ka punuar për afro pesë vjetë si shef i komisariatit të Tepelenës gjatë qeverisjes së parë të PD-së dhe ka mbajtur gradën e majorit. Ai kujton se gjatë asaj kohe konsullata greke e Gjirokastrës ka tentuar disa herë të blejë truallin ku ndodheshin eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë, por fshatarët e Dragotit nuk kanë pranuar ta shesin. Demiri thotë se:”Fshatarët e Dragotit kërkonin herë pas here ndonjë vizë në konsullatën e Gjirokastrës për të shkuar si emigrant në Greqi, por nuk pranuan ta shisnin truallin ku ndodhej varreza. Italia i hoqi eshtrat e ushtarëve të saj qysh në vitet ’60, skenë kjo e përshkruar aq realisht në romanin e Kadaresë së madh, “Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur”. Ndërsa eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë mbetën këtu në Sajmol, deri disa muaj më parë kur i zhvarrosën dhe i çuan përkohësisht në kishën e Këlcyrës, në pritje të ndërtimin të varrezës brenda manastirit të ri”. 

Manastiri
Pasi kemi ecur për 13 kilometra në brendësi të Grykës së Këlcyrës, na shfaqet përpara një kryq i stërmadh betoni. Sa më shumë i afrohemi kryqit(më vonë marrim vesh se është 17 metra i lartë) aq më tepër na konturohet pamja e mrekullueshme e një manastiri, i gjithi prej guri të bardhë, të gdhendur. Pamja madhështore e shpateve shkëmbore në këtë pjesë të Grykës së Këlcyrës, i krijon një sfond të papërsëritshëm manastirit ortodoks. Dikur, në këtë vend ka qenë një kishë e vogël kristiane, e quajtur Shën Koll, por tashmë ngrihet një kompleks masiv, mbase objekti fetar më i madh në vend për nga përmasat. “Mario stamata”(Mario pusho)! Një mesoburrë rreth të 40-tave i bërtet në greqisht qenit të hasdisur që sa s’e shkul nga vendi zinxhirin që e mban të lidhur në hyrje të manastirit. Qeni nisi të lehte si i tërbuar sapo pa makinën tonë t’i afrohet manastirit në Grykën e Këlcyrës. Një vendas, me emrin Ilia, që qëndron si roje i objektit, merr përsipër të bëjë cicëronin duke në rrëfyer sesi është ndërtuar manastiri dhe sa punë e mund u është dashur 15 mjeshtrave gurëskalitës më të mirë të jugut, t’i japin pamjen që ka sot. “Vërtetë është hedhur pare e madhe, thonë se ka kushtuar shumë, por kanë bërë një mrekulli”, na thotë Ilia, që ka punuar për 25 vjetë në ushtri si ndërlidhës. Duke na shoqëruar në mjediset e brendëshme të manastirit, Ilia thotë se “shumë shpejt do t’i jepet dora e fundit dhe do të vendosen eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë të vrarë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore”. Në oborrin e manastirit sapo kanë ardhur pllakat dhe kryqet prej mermeri të cilësisë së lartë nga Greqia. Ato do të vendosen mbi varret e ushtarëve grekë. Na bën përshtypje fakti se asnjë prej kryqeve apo pllakave të mermerit, nuk ka emër sipër saj. Por Ilia na thotë se “ka kaluar shumë kohë dhe nuk ka se si të gjenden sot emrat e ushtarëve grekë të vrarë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore”. Afro më shumë se gjysmën e territorit të manastirit, të rrethuar me mur të lartë, e zë hapsira e varrezës, ku janë bërë gati vendet për të vendosur eshtrat e 630 ushtarëve grekë. Gati mbi 500 arkivole me eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë do të vendosen në muret e ngritura enkas në të dyja anët e varrezës, që do ti japin asaj formën e një mauzeleumi. Ndërsa pjesa tjetër do të vendosen në tokë, të ndarë në disa breza. 

Martirët
Njëri nga mjeshtrat gurëskalitës na tregon se punimet janë drejtuar nga një arkitekte greke, nga Athina, e cila vinte shpesh për të parë punimet. “Gurët i kanë sjellë nga Kalivaçi i Tepelenës, nga Gjirokastra madje dhe nga Janina. Kambanën prej tunxhi, që peshon 158 kilogram, sapo e kanë sjellë nga Greqia. Ajo është derdhur në Janinë”, na thotë mjeshtri gurëskalitës. Interesohemi nëse në këtë vend është zhvilluar ndonjë betejë mes trupave italiane dhe atyre greke gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, por përgjigja është mohuese. “Jo këtu nuk ka patur kurrë ndonjë betejë mes italianëve dhe grekëve. Betejat mes tyre janë bërë në malin e Golikut, në Mezhgoran dhe tej në Qafën e Kiçokut, ku grekët u tërhoqën përfundimisht pas sulmit që u bëri pas shpine Gjermania”, na thotë mësuesi i historisë Demir Zeka. Ndërsa historiani Kastriot Bezati, drejtor i Qëndrës Kulturore në Përmet na thotë se “Mauzeleumi duhej të ishte ndërtuar aty ku janë bërë betejat dhe ku realisht kanë qenë varrezat e ushtarëve të vrarë grekë, në Golik dhe në Kiçok. Më bën përshtypje fakti që varreza e ushtarëve është ndërtuar brenda mureve të manastirit ortodoks. Zakonisht brenda territorit të manastireve ortodokse varrosen shenjtorët dhe personeli i manastirit”. Teksa largohemi nga manastiri, njëri prej punonjësve të tij, na fton të marrim pjesë në ceremoninë që do të zhvillohet sëshpejti, me rastin e përfundimit të punimeve dhe për nder të ushtarëve grekë të vrarë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore. 



* Nuk kam pare vend ne bote dhe nuk kam lexuar per vend ne bote qe t'i ngrej lapidare PUSHTUESIT, aq me teper atij qe ka nja kahmoti qe eshte i tille dhe eshte aktiv e sot e kesaj dite.* 
Sa te rrojme do te degjojme, se mesimeve i paskena bo m.utin.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Me falni,
Dini gje ka ndonje varreze te shqiptareve, qe kane luftuar ne tokat e Greqise se tanishme, si me Turqine, apo edhe me Gjermanet ne luften e dyte boterore ?

A duhet qe qeveria shqiptare te kerkoje nje varreze per shqiptaret e masakruar nga Zerva ne perfundim te Luftes se Dyte Boterore?

----------


## Darius

Po ceshtje e varrezes se ushtareve greke te vrare gjate luftes Italo-Greke nuk doli sot si problem. Pse cakton vizite Ministri i Mbrojtjes se Greqise kur e di qe kjo ceshtje nuk eshte zgjidhur ende? Apo per ta anulluar me pas dhe per ta pedorur si presion ndaj Tiranes zyrtare apo per ti treguar dhembet shqiptareve qe u varkan nga Greqia?
Si nuk hoqen dore keta bizantin nga keto veprime...

----------


## Antimafia

> * Nuk kam pare vend ne bote dhe nuk kam lexuar per vend ne bote qe t'i ngrej lapidare PUSHTUESIT*
> 
> Sa te rrojme do te degjojme, se mesimeve i paskena bo m.utin.








*La Cambe / Normandi / France*

*Varreza e 21.222 ushtareve gjerman te rene ne qindra fshatra te Normandise.
Ndertimi i varrezes filloj ne 1954 dhe mbaroi ne 1961*

----------


## Hyllien

> *La Cambe / Normandi / France*
> 
> *Varreza e 21.222 ushtareve gjerman te rene ne qindra fshatra te Normandise.
> Ndertimi i varrezes filloj ne 1954 dhe mbaroi ne 1961*


*Ti mos merr ato qe te intersojn. Merre GJITHE fjaline time qe e kam bere me bold*




> Nuk kam pare vend ne bote dhe nuk kam lexuar per vend ne bote qe t'i ngrej lapidare PUSHTUESIT, aq me teper atij qe ka nja kahmoti qe eshte i tille dhe eshte aktiv e sot e kesaj dite.


Un nuk di te thote Gjermani qe kjo eshte toka ime dhe te kete pretendime territoriale, ligj lufte etj sot e kesaj dite me Francen ose e anasjellta. Ti di ndonje gje ? Shkolla, Varreza, ngritje flamurash dhe nxitje ndarje territoriale, nuk di me car do ti qe te bindesh se keta jane pushtues ? Franca hallall qe e ka bo memorialin, se Gjermoni ne ato kohe ishte i ndam ne kater pjese dhe smerreshe vesh se si do perfundonte ajo pune e sot jane dy popuj miq me njeri tjetrin. Ata nuk i lidh gje me nje toke qe kan ardh e kan pre e vra car ka qene me perpara, dhe normalisht qe do shkojne shume mire pas luftes, ashtu si dhe Kroatet me Serbet po afrohen perseri. Ceshtja jone me greket eshte me e nderlikuar.

----------


## Labeati

Ndoshta jam gabim po me duket se kjo puna e vorrezes asht si puna e Gozhdes se Nastradinit.

Mbasi ta ndertojne kete vorreze...sa here te kene ndonji pervjetor greket... do na "nderojne" me delegacione, e me televizione, deputete, ministra, e do ti bien kumbones fort qe te degjojne mire katundet aty rrotull (se per politikanet tone ne Tirane ka kohe qe jane shurdhuar kah ky vesh)... e na do dukemi si fajtore ne toke tone... me demek ju rame ne qafe grekeve e duhet ti durojme ceremonite....

Nji pyetje kam:
Italiani i mori te vramet e vet e i ri-varrosen ne Itali prane familjeve te veta.
Gjermani po ashtu. 
(Francezet i kane lane ne Korce varret e veta por jane te L1B ndoshta se kane qene larg...)

po Greqia tek dera e shtepise pse nuk i merr ushtaret e vet e i varros ne vend te vet... po rrin e gerricet me ne...?

Apo i pelqen shume te ngule e mbaje gozhden e vet ne shtepine e tjetrit... qe te hyje e te dale simbas qejfit... per sebep te gozhdes ku var nderresat....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kompleksi grek i Berishës*


_Ilir Babaramo_ 

Në shtypin afër të majtës prej kohësh është krijuar një klishe: Berisha, nacionalist i pandreqshëm që përkeqëson marrëdhëniet me Greqinë. Ana tjetër e medaljes: gazetat e djathta në Shqipëri e kanë sulmuar Paskal Milon si vegël të Athinës. Më këto dy parafabrikate janë ndërtuar dhjetëra fjalime në Parlament dhe janë shkruar qindra komente. 
Anulimi i vizitës së ministrit grek të Mbrojtjes risolli dhe një herë në qendër të vëmendjes kompleksitetin e marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-greke. Prej shumë vitesh Athina ka kërkuar ndërtimin e një varreze për ushtarët e saj, që u vranë në luginën e Vjosës gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Kjo kërkesë herë është refuzuar dhe herë është mbajtur pezull nga qeveritë e mëparshme shqiptare. Arsyet e shtyrjes dhe refuzimit i shpjegoi qartë ish-ministri i Jashtëm, Paskal Milo. Ndërkohë, dy ministra të kabinetit Berisha bënë të ditur se varreza do të ndërtohet. *Madje, shefi i diplomacisë, Besnik Mustafaj, saktësoi se nuk do ketë një, por tre memoriale të shpërndara në Jugun e Shqipërisë, në Këlcyrë, Bularat dhe Korçë.*

Në mesin e vitit 2006 duket absurde të komentosh nëse duhen ndërtuar apo jo varreza ushtarësh të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Por anulimi dy herë rresht i vizitës së ministrit grek të Mbrojtjes ka pikërisht këtë shkak. Argumenti për ndërtimin e varrezës është ai i precedentit. Në territorin shqiptar janë ndërtuar përkujtimore për ushtarë francezë të vrarë në Korçë gjatë Luftës së Parë. Në kodrat e liqenit artificial ne Tiranë është një tjetër varrezë, ajo që përkujton ushtarët britanikë të rënë gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Në një rrethanë të tillë nuk ka përse të bllokohet ndërtimi i memorialeve që përkujtojnë grekët e vrarë në territorin shqiptar. Ata që paraqesin këto pretendime harrojnë të vërtetën e thjeshtë historike. Në gjithë historinë e ekzistencës së shqiptarëve Franca dhe Britania e Madhe nuk kanë pasur pretendime territoriale ndaj Shqipërisë. Ndërsa invazionet e herëpashershme të ushtrisë greke kanë vënë në rrezik ekzistencën e shtetit shqiptar gjatë gjithë gjysmës së parë të shekullit XX. Eshtë e vërtetë që të rënët në luginën e Vjosës janë viktima të luftës italo-greke dhe në rastin më të mirë mund të konsiderohen antifashistë, që duhen nderuar. Por motivi nuk është ky. Ish-ministri i Jashtëm, historiani, Paskal Milo, u shpreh në një intervistë për Vizion Plus *se Greqia ende nuk ka pranuar të kryejë të gjitha aktet e të drejtës ndërkombëtare që i japin fund ligjit të gjendjes së luftës dhe mbi të gjitha: pretendimet territoriale për të ashtuquajturin Vorio Epir*.

_Në qershorin e vitit 2000, përmes një note zyrtare ambasada shqiptare i kërkoi shpjegime Ministrisë së Jashtme greke nëse është ende në fuqi ligji i Gjendjes së Luftës. Përgjigja zyrtare ishte Po. Për gati dy dekada, që nga koha e rivendosjes së marrëdhënieve diplomatike, Athina ka refuzuar të nënshkruajë marrëveshjen për riparimin e shenjave të kufirit dhe piramidave. Një veprim i tillë bie ndesh me traktatin e miqësisë të nënshkruar në pranverën e vitit 1996._ Lëvizjet diplomatike të Greqisë kanë synuar gjatë gjithë kësaj periudhe të lënë të mjegullt pretendimet territoriale që kanë pasur në të gjitha konferencat ndërkombëtare, ku janë përcaktuar kufijtë e Ballkanit. *Rivendikimi territorial është shoqëruar dhe me masakra të kryera nga ushtria greke ndaj popullsisë civile shqiptare.* *Këto masakra janë kryer pikërisht në atë hapësirë ku do të ndërtohen mauzoletë. Varrezat pritet të shtrihen që nga Korça deri në Gjirokastër. Kushdo mund ti komentojë si piramida kufiri të Vorio Epirit. Provokimi është i qartë.* 
Prej disa dekadash, dy popujt e kanë lënë pas këtë të shkuar tragjike. Ashtu si dhe Franca me Gjermaninë. Por në axhendën e bisedimeve të presidentit francez me kancelarin gjerman është e paimagjinueshme të ketë qoftë dhe një nuancë fare të vogël se kujt i përket Alzas-Lorrena. 
*Eshtë absurde që në vitin 2006 të bësh diplomaci me varre*. Kjo duhet te ishte përgjigja e qeverisë shqiptare. *Por Berisha duket se vuan nga kompleksi që ka ndaj Greqisë. Beson se 9 vjet më parë e rrëzoi nga pushteti lobi grek në SHBA. 
Për këtë arsye është i gatshëm të pranojë çdo kërkesë që i vjen nga Athina.* Eshtë i gatshëm të paguajë çdo çmim, mjafton të mos ta akuzojnë si nacionalist që duhet larguar nga pushteti. Athina duket se po abuzon me këtë kompleks të Berishës. _Tek e fundit, fqinjët tanë të Jugut duhet të jenë të kënaqur me ekspansionin e ekonomisë greke në Shqipëri. Energjia, sistemi financiar, telekomunikacioni, tre kolonat mbi të cilat ngrihet ekonomia e një vendi, janë thuajse nën kontrollin e plotë helen_. Dhe lideri i fundit komunist në Ballkan, Ramiz Alia, që në vitin 1989 e kishte kuptuar se imperializmi tashmë nuk lufton për territore, por për tregje. Pikërisht për këtë arsye historia e varrezave duket absurde. Lugina e Vjosës është pushtuar nga valët e AMC. Nafta që përdoret aty vjen nga kompani greke. 
Banorët i vendosin kursimet në banka greke, ndërsa me punën e rëndë të tyre në emigracion kanë ndikuar në rritjen e shpejtë të GDP greke. Për këtë arsye, nëse duhet dhënë ndonjë kryq i Shën Gjergjit për mbrojtje të interesave helene në Shqipëri, më parë se çdo tetari të vrarë gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, medalja i takon mikut tim Oktapodhas, drejtorit të Përgjithshëm të AMC. Kjo kompani siguron qindra milionë dollarë fitim në vit, të cilët përdoren si oksigjen për gjyshen e saj të sëmurë, kompaninë publike greke OTE, e cila shpëtoi nga falimentimi pikërisht për shkak të kapitaleve që injekton nga Shqipëria.  
 © 2003 Gazeta Panorama

----------


## djaliepirotas

Te gjitha keto ndodhin sepse: Greqia e ka mare vete ne dore rolin e "shoqeruesit" te Shqiperise per ne Europe.... (apo per ne gropeee). Dhe ne kemi kohe qe e pranojme kete. A thua se rruget tona gjithmojne duhet te kalojne nga diku per te shkuar diku?? Dhe shifni sa bukur na udheheq, sa mire na krasit. Eshte i vetmi shtet qe ve e ve kondita si e si qe Pashket shqipetare te mos vijne kurre. Po ne? Skemi asnje kondite apo jemi si te pergjumur?Gjer kur keshtu? Perfytyrojeni te mjeren Shqiperi ashtu te kapur perdore nga ulqerit qe ulurijne. Zgjohu vendi im dhe mos kalo doemos nga Athina.

----------


## kolombi

I mbaroi Greku problemet me te gjallet,dhe tani po merret me te vdekurit.

"Tavani'' i Shqiperise pikon nga te gjitha anet,nese greket vertet kerkojne vertet te respektohen ushtaret rene ne lufte,te bejne durim,nese jo le te dergoje ky marioneta i Kretes,Meimaraki ndonje gjeneral te mbledhi eshtrat e ushtrise se vdekur.

Akoma me absurde eshte menyra sesi kerkojne te zgjidhen problemet,jo me dialog ne tavolina bisedimesh,por me anullime vizitash...............

----------


## Darius

Po jane karagjoza o Kolomb. Fatkeqesia e madhe e ketij vendit tone qe ka per fqinje sharlatane dhe bizantin te tille. Fatkeqesi akoma me e madhe qe greket i futen ne Europe dhe tani tregojne dhembet dhe na kujtojne ore e cast qe rruga jone per ne Europe kalon nga Athina. Harruan 42-shin kur u turren fshatrave te Kolonjes dhe Korces per buken e gojes. Harruan mikpritjen dhe mbushjen e barkut qe ju bene shqiptaret. Ajo fjala *Kur Bie Evgjiti ne Kos Lyen dhe Menderen* me siguri ka dale per keta morracaket, fqinjet tane jugore ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po jane karagjoza o Kolomb. Fatkeqesia e madhe e ketij vendit tone qe ka per fqinje sharlatane dhe bizantin te tille. Fatkeqesi akoma me e madhe qe greket i futen ne Europe dhe tani tregojne dhembet dhe na kujtojne ore e cast qe rruga jone per ne Europe kalon nga Athina. *Harruan 42-shin kur u turren fshatrave te Kolonjes dhe Korces per buken e gojes. Harruan mikpritjen dhe mbushjen e barkut qe ju bene shqiptaret*. Ajo fjala *Kur Bie Evgjiti ne Kos Lyen dhe Menderen* me siguri ka dale per keta morracaket, fqinjet tane jugore ...


Darius, mos harro dhe *Gjirokastren*...

----------


## karaburuni

http://ballikombit.albanet.org/modul...rticle&sid=310

Greqia vendos piketat e Vorio-Epirit  

  Javën e kaluar një ministër grek anulloi vizitën e tij në Shqipëri, me pretekstin se qeveria shqiptare nuk ka zgjidhur çështjen e varrezave të ushtarëve grekë që kanë humbur jetën në luftën italo-greke më 1941. Ishte ky një presion i Greqisë ndaj të cilit qeveria shqiptare u nënshtrua menjëherë. Minstrat e qeverisë shqiptare nxituan të deklarojnë se kjo çështje do të rregullohet dhe se nuk ka asnjë problem me Greqinë. 

Por politika e nënshtrimit sistematik nuk është një zgjidhje. Sepse Greqia nuk kërkon vetëm kaq dhe nuk i intereson kaq shumë çështja e varrezave në vetvete, se sa i intereson e ashtuquajtura çështje e "Vorio-Epirit". Greqia, duke bërë zhurmë rreth këtyre varrezave dhe duke ngritur memoriale pompoze ku nesër do të zhvillojë ceremoni madhështore, ka vetëm një qëllim: t'i thotë botës dhe shqiptarëve vetë se Shqipëria e jugut është një tokë greke dhe më vonë të justifikojë një ndërhyrje ushtarake gjoja në mbrojtje të "grekëve" të Shqipërisë. Këtij qëllimi i shërben çështja e varrezave, këtij qëllimi i shërben hapja e shkollave greke në Shqipëri, këtij qëllimi i shërben kapja e ekonomisë shqiptare, këtij qëllimi i shërben kapja e kreut të orthodoksisë shqiptare dhe kontrollimi i saj. 
Por si qëndron e vërteta e këtyre varrezave? 

Këta ushtarë grekë kanë humbur jetën gjatë konfliktit italo-grek dhe nuk kanë të bëjnë me Shqipërinë. Shqipëria në atë kohë ka qenë e pushtuar nga Italia fashiste, pra ka qenë një vend i okupuar dhe në këtë mes u gjend si shesh beteje. 

Megjithëse ushtria greke në atë kohë u paraqit si "çlirimtare", në realitet ishte një ushtri pushtuese, ashtu sikurse ushtria italiane, sepse vepronte në territorin e një shteti tjetër. 

Zakonisht eshtrat e ushtarëve të rënë në një vend tjetër kthehen në vendin e tyre. Kështu ka vepruar Italia, kështu ka vepruar Gjermania etj. Edhe Greqia duhet te merrte eshtrat e ushtarëve të saj dhe t'i vendoste ne Greqi. 

Normalisht do te ishte e pakuptimte qe Greqia te kerkonte t'i linte ne Shqiperi, sepse nuk ka asnjë arësye. E vetmja arësye është ajo e prapamendimeve kolonizuese. 

Është për të ardhur keq që qeveria shqiptare reagon në një mënyrë kaq të dobët, duke pranuar të nderojë ushtarët e një ushtrie pushtuese. Nëse qeveria shqiptare mendon se duke e toleruar Greqinë për çështje të tilla do të hedhë lumin - e ka shumë gabim, sepse Greqia nuk ngopet me kaq: Greqia synon Vorio-Epirin. Dhe sa më shumë tolerime t'i bëhen aq më keq do të jetë. 

Ka vetëm një politikë të mundshme me Greqinë: drejtësia dhe mos-tolerimi i provokacionave dhe makinacioneve të të tilla, ose siç i thonë shqip t'i vesh kufirin tek thana. Vetëm një qëndrim dinjitoz, i rrepte dhe i drejtë i shtetit shqiptar mund ta përballojë shovinizmin fondamentalist grek.


http://ballikombit.albanet.org/modul...rticle&sid=310

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Fatkeqesia e madhe e ketij vendit tone qe ka per fqinje sharlatane dhe *bizantin* te tille.


Me falni per nderhyrjen por diplomacia e Greqise me diplomacine e Bizantit jane si nata me diten! Diplomacia -dhe intrigat sigurisht- e beri Bizantin perandorine me jetegjate te historise boterore mesjetare... kurse diplomacia greke vetem me shtete si Maqedonia dhe Shqiperia duket se po nxjerr suksese. 

Nejse, nderhyrjen e bera per hir te se vertetes historike se kam vene re qe permendet termi "bizant" me vend e pa vend (mbase dhe qillimisht)!

flm

----------


## Kinezi

Cfare mund te behet per ti kujtuar njerezve qe sa e rendesishme eshte kjo puna e varreve? Sepse po u la ne harrese politikanet tone do te preferojne ca kapital politik nga Greqia, do ti thone po ashtu si i thane po shkolles ne Himare. 

Duhet bere ndonje gje e dukshme, ne gazeta apo ne rruge qe ti beje pak presion atyre njerezve qe kane karrigen sot qe te bejne dicka per vendin e tyre dhe jo vetem per veten.

Me siper eshte thene bukur se pse ky varr *NUK* duhet bere ne Shqiperi

----------

